# Paddle tail Newts



## Wyrd (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone ever successfully kept Paddle Tail newts with other newts, whether it be a different species or its own species?

I have just found out one of my newts is a Paddle Tail, it seems to have just grown the paddle on its tail as I didn't notice it before (had it a couple of months).

It has been living with my spot tail warty newt quite well, except that Paddle Tail is fat and obviously eating most of the food (I have seen my Spot Tail Warty newt eating, so I know he does eat), but now I know its a Paddle Tail, I am worried.

I have bought 4 out of the 5 newts I have from the same shop, and they are all different species (Spot Tailed Warty, Hong Kong warty, Chinese firebelly, and paddle tail), and all sold to me as 'fire bellies'.
I thought the Hong Kong Wartys might be Japanese fire bellies, but they got too big, and there belly is a different colour.

I am getting a new tank tonight, and I am wondering whether it would be easier, and fairer on my other newt(s) if I kept the Paddle Tail in a tank on its own, or with another Paddle Tail ? (Think the shop still has some Paddle Tails in)
The Paddle Tail and Spot Tail do seem to be getting on well, but I don't want Paddle Tail to attack the Spot Tail, as I have read some where that one day they are fine, next they are not.

Any advise from people who have kept Paddle Tails would be appreciated.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

I would keep him alone or with another paddletail.

I have some of these and find that they are highly territorial, my male tolerates females but not the other male.

I do wish that these shops would get better info I have spoken to so many people recently who have bought newts as fire bellied and find that once home they have 3 different species.

Good luck with him

Maddie


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

i now advice people to buy from shops which can provide the correct scientific name. Its not a lot to ask is it? Makes reasearching new pets a lot easier and may indicate some interest in what they are selling. From what i have seen paddle tails are best with paddle tails in 1.3


----------



## Amis123 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a paddle-tailed newt and being stupid I thought he was a fire-bellied, turns out he's not as he didn't like the other fire-bellied we put in with him! I was told that they are best kept alone. I have no idea about anything else to do with him/her! Please can you feed meall your newt knowledge!!??:help:


----------

